# كل برامج التحليل الانشائي المطلوبة من المهندس المدني ........... دعوة للنقاش و الحوار



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله 

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم نبذة عن برامج التحليل الانشائي المطلوب من المهندس المدني الالمام بها او حتي اخذ فكرة عنها



البرنامج الاول : برنامج AUTODESK ROBOT STRUCTURAL ANALYSIS

برنامج روبوت او (robot) وهو برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف وهو يقوم بتحليل المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية والحصول علي النتائج وعرضها في شكل بسيط ومن مميزاته اماكنية اختيار كود التصميم و سهولة التعامل ودقة النتائج وامكانية الحصول منه علي تصميم للقطاعات وبالتالي اخراج نوتة حسابية واخيرا لوحات للتسليح والقطاعات .



البرنامج الثاني : SAP

وهو اختصار لكلمة struc .anal. prog وهو برنامج تحليل انشائي مثل البرنامج السابق وهو مميز جدا في تحليل خزانات المياه والصوامع واحمال الكباري الديناميكية كما انه يتميز بالسهولة والدقة في التصميم والتوافق مع معظم الكودات العالمية .



البرنامج الثالث : STAAD

وهو من اقوي البرامج ايضا في عملية التحليل الانشائي وهو مميز في حل المنشأت المعدنية واكثر ما يتميز به عن باقي البرامج النمطية او الخطوات الثابتة في الحل مما يعطي مرونة كبيرة للمستخدم في التعامل واخراج النتائج ويمكن مع اختيار كود التصميم ايضا .



البرنامج الرابع : SAFE

وهو من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامج الساب وهو يختص بتصميم وحل البلاطات واللبشة والاساسات بجميع انواعها لما فيه من امكانيات تتوافق مع العناصر السطحية او المسطحة لذا فان نتائجه تفضل في حالة البلاطات لما له من تخصص في ذلك المجال .




البرنامج الخامس : ETABS

وهو ايضا من انتاج شركة CSI المنتجة لبرنامجي الساب والسيف وهو متخصص في دراسة وتحليل المنشات العالية او TALL BUILDING ودراسة تاثير الاحمال الراسية والافقية علي المبني مثل الرياح والزلازل وتصميم العناصر الانشائية المكونة للنظام الانشائي مثل الحوائط والكور .



البرنامج السادس : CONCRETE BUILDING STRUCTURE 

وهو من انتاج شركة AUTODESK الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج الروبوت وهو برنامج متخصص ي حل المنشأت الخرسانية فقط كما يتناول تاثير الاحمال الافقية والراسية علي المبني كما انه يقوم بتصميم القطاعات الخرسانية مع امكانية ارسال النموذج الي برنامج الروبوت لتكملة الحل واخراج النتائج وتصميم القطاعات واخراج اللوح لها .





هذه نبذة مختصرة عن اهم البرامج وفي انتظار ارائكم ومقترحاتكم لمزيد من البرامج الموجودة علي الساحة الانشائية ليظل الافق العربي مطلعا علي كل جديد في مجال التصميم الهندسي ....


هذا وبالله التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور م ايمن علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اين التفاعل من الاعضاء في انتظار ردودكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (4 سبتمبر 2009)

بعض هذه البرامج التي ذكرتها يغني عن غيرها مثلا (( Robot يمكن أن يغني عن اEtabsأو Staad ))


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو منك أن تقوم بذكر لأهم المزايا التي يتميز بها كل برنامج من البرامج المذكورة و التي تعطيه أفضلية الاستخدام مقابل البرامج الأخرى ..

:16::16::16::16:


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (4 سبتمبر 2009)

Etabs : له ميزات التصميم الجيد للأبنية السكنية البيتونية مع قدرة على إدخال تأثير الزلازل في الحساب الانشائي للعناصر بطرق عديدة ( ستاتيكة أولى , ستاتيكية ثانية , ديناميكية ( طيوف الاستجابة ) ) .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي علي مشاركاتك الفعالة ومعلوماتك القيمة ارجو من الاعضاء متابعة الحوار والمناقشة


----------



## MaX DiVeL (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذه مساعده مني اخي تفضل 

لا اريد سوا الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## MaX DiVeL (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وصف مساقات قسم الهندسة المدنية



رسم هندسي




أدوات الرسم الهندسي واستعمالاتها، كتابة الحروف والأرقام، رسم المماسات والعملية الهندسية، الإسقاطات الهندسية، الإسقاط المتعامد، الإسقاط المناظر، المقاطع، مقدمة في الهندسة الوصفية، الرسم المجسم، تطبيقات هندسية، الرسم بواسطة الحاسوب.



الإدارة و الإقتصاد الهندسي




مبادئ التخطيط ، مقدمة عامة للأنظمة المستخدمة في عملية التخطيط ، مقدمة في الاقتصاد الهندسي ، معادلات الفوائد والمكافآت ، دراسة البدائل الاقتصادية. 



الاستاتيكا 




مقدمة، تعريفات أساسية لأنظمة القوى، المركبات، المحصلات، الازدواج، الاتزان، الإنشاءات (الجمالونات والهياكل والماكينات)، القوى الموزعة ( مركز الثقل ومركز المساحة، المساحات والحجوم المركبة)، قوة القص وعزم الانحناء في الجيزان، عزم القصور الذاتي




الرياضيات الهندسية



الجبر الخطي: نظم المعادلات الخطية والمصفوفات، التحويل الخطي والمصفوفات، القيم الذاتية والنواقل الذاتية.

المعادلات التفاضلية: المعادلات التفاضلية الخطية من الدرجة الأولى والثانية، المعادلات التفاضلية من الدرجات الأعلى ذات المعاملات الثابتة.

تطبيقات في الهندسة الانشائية، الهندسة الجيوتقنية، هندسة المياه والبيئة وهندسة الطرق والمرور.




الانجليزيةالتقنية




تهدف المادة إلى تنمية المهارات المختلفة في اللغة الانجليزية لدى طلبة الهندسة، كما ويركّز على تنمية: التفكير الناقد والقراءة الفاعلة ومهارات الكتابة التحليلية. في هذه المادة بتعرف الطالب على مصادر المعلومات المختلفة التي تساعده في جمع المعلومات المتعلقة بمجال دراسته الهندسية، ويتعرف الطالب الى الطرق العلمية المتبعة في كتابة أبحاث وتقارير ومذكرات ورسائل علمية في مجال الهندسة، وذلك من خلال دراسته وتحليله لمقالات علمية منشورة في مجلات وكتب متخصصة. ويتمرن الطالب على كتابة مقالات على شاكلة تلك التي يدرسها ليتمكن من تقديم مشروع فصلي يأخذ طابع البحث العلمي. وتنمي هذه المادة قدرة الطالب على الحوار والمناقشة العلمية من خلال تدريبه على القيام بمهمات تُقّدم شفوياً. 




لإحصاء الهندسي




مقدمة و صف البيانات، التوزيع الطبيعي ، العينات العشوائية و التوزيع العشوائي، الإقترانات، التعريف البارامتري، اختيار الفرضيات، تكوين العلاقات الخطية البسيطة، العلاقات الخطية المتعددة.




الجيولوجيا الهندسية




مدخل إلى علم الجيولوجيا و مدى أهميته للمهندس المدني، الأرض و تركيبها الداخلي، الكريستالات والمعادن، الصخور وأنواعها، الحركات الخارجية و الداخلية التي تؤثر على الأرض، الخواص الفيزيائية و الميكانيكية للصخور، تصنيفات الصخور، الهندسة الجيوفيزيائية، الأنزلاقات، التصنيفات، الخواص الجيولوجية و القياسات، الزلازل، البراكين، المياه الجوفية.

دراسة الكريستالات، المعادن، الصخور بأنواعها، المقاطع. الهندسة الجيوفيزيائية و تطبيقاتها العملية.



مقاومة المواد




أنواع الأحمال، المنشآت والركائز، قانون هوك، الاستطالة، الاجهادات والانفعالات تحت تأثير القوى المحورية، الاجهادات الحرارية، اللي، تحليل القوى الداخلية للجيزان، الاجهادات والانفعالات تحت تأثير العزم الخالص، المقاطع المركبة،قوة القص، إجهادات وانفعالات القص، مركز القص، الاجهادات المركبة،الاجهادات و الانفعالات المستوية و تحليلاتها، انبعاج الأعمدة.



هندسة الإنشاءات العملية




فحص الشد للحديد، فحص الضغط، فحص الصلادة، فحص الصدم، فحص اللي للمعادن، فحص الإنحناء للجسور، فحص التحدب للأعمدة، فحص متانة الزنبرك، فحص معامل الجساءة للمطاط و فحوصات أخرى




الديناميكا




دراسة حركة الجسيّم المستوية والمنحنية بأنواعها، الحركات المعتمدة والنسبية، دراسة معادلات الحركة المستوية والمنحنية بأنواعها، مبدأ الشغل والطاقة، القدرة، الكفاءة، مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، الزخم، الزخم الزاوي، دراسة الدوران للأجسام الصلبة حول محور ثابت، دراسة السرعة والتسارع للحركة الانتقالية للأجسام الصلبة باستخدام محاور إسناد ثابتة ومتحركة، معادلات الحركة للأجسام الصلبة حول محور ثابت ومتحرك، حركة المستوى العام، دراسة الشغل والطاقة والزخم للأجسام الصلبة.




إنشاء مباني




تطور فلسفة البناء، أنواع المباني، العناصر الإنشائية في المباني، انتقال الأحمال الى العناصر الانشائية، أنواع الاساسات، وتصميم الأشكال الهندسية للأساسات، أنواع الأدراج، وتصميم أبعادها ومركباتها، أعمال الطوبار والأرضيات والعزل ضد الرطوبة، الفواصل في المنشآت، رسم مقاطع وتفاصيل أعمال هندسة مدنية مختلفة مثل العقدات و الجسور و القواعد والجدران الساندة والمقاطع والوصلات الفولاذية..




المساحة 




مبادئ و تعريفات أساسية في المساحة، وحدات القياس، مقياس الرسم و مقاييس الخرائط، القياسات الخطية، التسوية، الثيودولايت و قياس الزوايا، الخطوط الكونتورية، مساحة المضلعات و شبكات الضبط، المساحة و الحجوم، كميات الحفر و الردم، المقاطع الطولية و المقاطع العرضية، التسوية المثلثية المنحنيات الأفقية و المنحنيات الرأسية



المساحة عملي




لقياسات و المسافات الخطية، أعمال التسوية، الزوايا الأفقية و الرأسية باستخدام جهاز الثيودولايت، خطوط الكونتور، المساحة الطبوغرافية، مساحة المضلعات، إقامة المنحنيات الافقية.



طرائق التحليل العددي 


التقريب والأخطاء العددية، جذور المعدلات، طرق حل المعادلات الخطية وغير الخطية، التكامل العددي، التفاضل العددي، نظرية مطابقة المنحنيات، التطبيقات واستخدام الحاسوب في مجالات الهندسة المدنية المختلفة.


مواد بناء




أنواع الأسمنت وصناعة الأسمنت، خواص الأسمنت، إماهة الأسمنت، خواص الركام، تصميم الخلطات الخرسانية، الشك الابتدائي، الشك النهائي، قوام الخرسانة، قابلية التشغيل، الانفصال الحبيبي، مقاومة الخرسانة، الضغط، الشد، الانحناء، مرونة الخرسانة والتقلص والزحف، ديمومة الخرسانة، أجهزة الفحص، مقاييس الإجهاد الميكانيكية والكهربائية، فحوص مواد البناء الأخرى كالحجر والطوب.




مواد بناء عملي




فحوصات خواص الأسمنت: زمن الشك، المساحة السطحية، تغير الحجم، قوة تحمل الضغط والشد، الحصمة: تجربة لوس أنجلوس، قوة تحمل الصدم، التدرج، الكثافة، نسبة الامتصاص، الخرسانة الطازجة: الهبوط، الدمك، نسبة الفراغات الهوائية، صب عينات أسطوانية ومكعبة.الخرسانة المتصلدة: قوة الكسر والانحناء، مطرقة شميدت، النفاذية المائية، تحديد القوة بالموجات فوق الصوتية.



الهندسة الجيوتقنية 1




صفات التربة الرئيسية، تصنيف التربة، مرور المياه في التربة في بعد واحد وبعدين، دمك التربة، الاجهادات الناتجة عن أحمال سطحيه، نظرية التضاغط وتأثير فترة الإنشاء عليها، قوة القص للتربة وطرق تحديدها في المختبر، استقرار المنحدرات، الاستكشاف تحت 

السطحي و طرق تحسين التربة




الهندسة الجيوتقنية عملي




محتوى الرطوبة، حد السيولة واللدونة، حد الانكماش، التحليل الحبيبي باستخدام المناخل، الهيدروميتر، تجربة الدمك، تجربة التضاغط، الضغط اللامحصور، الضغط ثلاثي المحاور، تجربة جهاز القص المباشر.



مبادئ التحليل الإنشائي




أنواع المنشآت، الأحمال، الثبات والتقرير، ردود الفعل، القوى الداخلية في المنشآت المقررة استاتيكيا: القوى المحورية، عزوم الانحناء، اللي وقوى القص في الجيزان، الإطارات ذوات العناصر المستقيمة والمنحنية، الشبكيات والمنشآت الفراغية، خطوط التأثير للجيزان والإطارات والشبكيات المستوية. طرق ترخيم المنشآت، التحليل التقريبي للمنشآت غير المقررة.



تحليل الإنشاءات غير المقررة




النظريات الكلاسيكية، أشكال الترخيم، مبادئ التماثل الإنشائي والتماثل المتعاكس، اللاتقرير الاستاتيكي، طرق القوة والإزاحة في تحليل المنشآت، الطريقة العامة للقوة، طريقة ميل الترخيم بدون ومع إزاحة جانبية، طريقة توزيع العزوم بدون ومع إزاحة جانبية.



تصميم طرق




أهمية الطرق والنقل, تصنيف الطرق, الخصائص المؤثرة على تصميم الطريق( المركبة, السائق, المشاة), الخصائص المرورية المؤثرة على تصميم الطرق ( الحجم المروري, السرعة, الكثافة), مسارات الطرق( المنحنيات المستوية و المنحنيات الرأسية ), المكونات التصميمية لمسافة الرؤية على المنحنيات الأفقية و العمودية, التصميم على اساس استيعاب الطرق ( تصميم الطرق السريعة و الطرق ذات المسربين و باتجاهين), المتطلبات التصميمية لسلامة الطرق, تصريف المياه على الطرق. 




ميكانيكا الموائع




خواص الموائع، استاتيكا و ديناميكا الموائع، الطفو والتعويم، كينماتيكا انسياب الموائع، اعتبارات الطاقة للانسياب المستقر وتطبيقات كمية الحركة والقوى في انسياب الموائع، الانسياب المستقر المنضغط واللامنضغط في الأنابيب: الرقائقي والمضطرب. فواقد الاحتكاك والفواقد الثانوية، أنظمة الأنابيب المتعددة وطرق حلها، قوى الرفع والإعاقة للأجسام المغمورة في الموائع القابلة وغير القابلة للانضغاط.



هندسة المائيات




لسريان المنتظم في القنوات المكشوفة، القفزة الهيدروليكية، السريان المتغير في القنوات المكشوفة، الأشكال المختلفة لسطوح السريان المتغير، مدخل لنظرية الطبقة الجدارية، خصائص السريان الرقائقي والمضطرب، الانفصال وتكوين الدوامات، الآلات الهيدروليكية: المضخات والتوربينات أنواعها، أداؤها، اختيارها وحدود استخدامها، التشابهية.



الموائع والمائيات العملية



مركز الانسياب، الأجسام الطافية، اصطدام النفث، فقد الطاقة في الأنابيب: الرقائقي والمضطرب. منحنى توزيع السرعة اللوغارتمي في الأنابيب، أجهزة 

قياس التصرف، الفتحات والأبواق، مقياس فنتشوري، الهدارات الحادة والبوابات. السريان المنتظم في القنوات، سرعة الموجه، الطاقة النوعية والعمق الحرج، القفزة الهيدروليكية، قوى الإعاقة للأجسام الأسطوانية، الإعاقة والرفع للأجسام غير المتناظرة، أجهزة قياس فنتشوري، قناة بارشال، الآلات الهيدروليكية، أداء المضخات والمراوح الإشعاعية، أداء المضخات المحورية، أداء المضخات على التوالي والتوازي.


الهيدرولوجيا الهندسية




الدورة الهيدرولوجية، التساقط، التبخر، التسرب، الفائض، المياه الجوفية وحركتها وطرق استغلالها، الجريان السطحي، تحليل الهيدروجراف، تحليل 

موجة الفيضان، التنبؤات الهيدرولوجية



هندسة الأساسات 1



استطلاع الموقع، قدرة تحمل التربة والصخور، توزيع الاجهادات الناتجة عن أحمال الأساسات، هبوط التربة والاساسات الضحلة، العوامل التي تؤخذ عند تصميم الاساسات. الاساسات العميقة: قدرتها وهبوطها، ضغط التربة الجانبي والمنشآت الساندة، الاساسات على التربة القابلة للانتفاخ، مواضيع خاصة.




الخرسانة المسلحة 1




خواص الخرسانة والفولاذ، مراح التحميل، طريقة إجهاد التشغيل، الاجهادات المسموح بها، أنماط الفشل، المقاطع المتشققة وغير المتشققة، التصميم بطريقة المقاومة، المقاطع مفردة ومزدوجة التسليح، الأشكال المستطيلة ومقاطع t وأشكال أخرى، مبادئ التصرف المرن والهش، التصميم لعزم الانحناء، تصميم القص، متطلبات الترابط، طرق التطور، العقدات ذات الاتجاه الواحد المصمتة والعرقية، الأعمدة المحورية واللامركزية القصيرة، منحنيات التداخل، تصميم القواعد المحورية المنفردة وقواعد الجدران .



الإنشاءات الفولاذية 1




خواص الحديد الإنشائية، الاجهادات المسموح بها ومعامل الآمان، العناصر تحت تأثير الشد الثابت والمستبدل، الانبعاج المرن وغير المرن للأعمدة، الانبعاجات الموضعية للمقاطع، سلوك الجيزان الخطي واللاخطي تحت تأثير العزوم، انبعاجات اللي الجانبي، متطلبات الترخيم والقص، تصميم المقاطع المصنعة المتماثلة وغير المتماثلة، نقاط القطع ، العزوم المزدوجة على الأعمدة، معادلات التداخل، قواعد الأعمدة، الوصلات باستخدام اللحام والبراغي.


الخرسانة المسلحة 2




القواعد المتحدة، القواعد المحملة لا مركزياً، الأعمدة النحيفة، طريقة العزم المضاعف، الجيزان المستمرة والهياكل، أنماط الأحمال، أغلفة عزم الانحناء، إعادة توزيع عزوم الانحناء، الهبوط، ضبط التشقق، تصميم الالتواء، التوزيع الإنشائي، تصميم العقدات ذات الاتجاهين، طريقة المعاملات، طريقة التصميم المباشر، طريقة الهيكل المكافئ (اختياري)، تصميم الجدران، تصميم الأدراج، التفاصيل الإنشائية لجميع العناصر الإنشائية.



تصميم رصفات


أنواع الرصفات, المواد الترابية المستخدمة في الرصفات, المواد الاسفلتية المستخدمة في الرصفات, تحضير السطح الترابي, حساب جدول كميات الحفر 

و الردم التراكمية, خصائص الطبقات الانشائية للطرق, الحمولات المحورية, طرق تصميم الرصفات المرنة و القاسية للطرق و تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية الساخنة باستخدام اختبار مارشال, صيانة الرصفات. 


هندسة الطرق العملية




تجربة نسبة قوة تحمل كاليفورنيا، تجارب الإسفلت: اللزوجة بأنواعها، الممطولية، الغرز، نقطة الوميض والاشتعال، نقطة الليونة، التقشر والفقدان بالحرارة، الوزن النوعي، تصميم الخلطات الإسفلتية (تجربة مارشال)، الكثافة النظرية العظمى، تجربة فصل الإسفلت عن الركام، قياس خشونة سطح الطريق والتموجات، تجربة الاحتكاك بالبندول.



هندسة المرور




دراسات الحجوم و السرعات و التأخير للمرور، تحليل التقاطعات المضبوطة أو غير المضبوطة بالإشارات الضوئية، دراسات السلامة المرورية، تحليل السعات المرورية للطرق ذات المسربين و متعددة المسارب و الطرق السريعة، وسائل السيطرة المرورية، تصميم الإشارات الضوئية للتقاطعات.




هندسة مياه الشرب




مصادر المياه، كميات استهلاك المياه، فترة التصميم، تعداد السكان والتنبؤ به، نوعية المياه وخصائصها الكيماوية والبيولوجية والفيزيائية. معالجة المياه لأغراض الشرب وهذا يتضمن الترسيب والترويق والترشيح وإزالة العسر والطعم والرائحة وعمليات الكلورة. هيدروليكية شبكات توزيع المياه




هندسة المياه العادمة




مصادر المياه العادمة وكمياتها ونوعيتها، المعالجة الأولية، كالترسيب والمعالجة من الدرجة الثانية وتتضمن الحمأة المنشطة والمرشح البيولوجي والتقنية الطبيعية ومعالجة الحمأة هوائياً وبدون هواء وطرق التخلص من المياه المعالجة وإعادة استعمالها، هيدروليكية شبكات الصرف الصحي وأسس التصميم.




هندسة المياه العملية




تحليل المياه العادمة ومياه الشرب وهذا يتضمن الحموضة والقلوية، الكلورايد، العسر، الآمونيا، الكلورين، الأكسجين الذائب وكمية الأكسجين الممتصة 

عضوياً وكيماوياً، الكوليفورم والمواد الصلبة العالقة والذائبة، والترويق وازالة العسر.







المواصفات والعقود





مقدمه عامه، أنواع العطاءات، العقود، وثائق العطاء، الشروط العامة الأردنية، المواصفات الخاصة بالأبنية، حساب الكميات و تقدير الكلفة، مقدمة الى الهندسة القيمية.




إدارة إنشاء





الطرق العلمية في إدارة المشاريع، التخطيط الخطي التقليدي، التحليل الشبكي بطرق الأسهم والدوائر وبيرت، طريقة التتابع بالشبكات المتداخلة مع علاقات متعددة، مبادلة الوقت مع التكلفة، مراقبة المشروع والتحكم به، تحديث الشبكة، تسوية الموارد وطرق توزيعها .




مشروع التخرج 1





دراسة موجهة في الهندسة المدنية، مقدمة في طرق البحث العلمي، ندوات تتعلق بمواضيع ذات اهتمام في الهندسة المدنية. المرحلة الأولى في مشروع التخرج 




مشروع التخرج 2





التخطيط، التصميم، كتابة تقرير غملي، و تحضير المخططات الهندسية للمشروع.






الإختياري 

‌أ) العام 

المحاكاة في الهندسة المدنية





مقدمة في مبادئ المحاكاة وتطبيقاتها، استعمال علم الإحصاء في عمل نماذج وتصميم التجارب، أساسيات النمذجة، عمل المحاكاة بالحاسب اليدوي وبالكمبيوتر، تطبيقات المحاكاة في الهندسة المدنية، عمل محاكاة عشوائية، تحليل الحساسية والتأكد من صحة النماذج، تطبيقات باستعمال أحد برامج الحاسوب الجاهزة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



مواضيع خاصة في الهندسة المدنية






تطبيقات الحاسوب في الهندسة المدنية 





لمكونات الأساسية الحاسوب، أنظمة العد والتشفير، أنظمة التشغيل، أساليب ومهارات برمجية وتطبيقاتها في مجال الهندسة المدنية، استخدام برامج جاهزة تتعلق بمواضيع الهندسة المدنية ( الطرق والمواصلات، المياه والبيئة، الإنشاءات والجيوتقنية).




نظم المعلومات الجغرافية





مفهوم المعلومات الجغرافية وغير الجغرافية، أنظمة المعلومات الجغرافية، العلاقة بين المعلومات الجغرافية وعلوم المساحة، العلاقة بين المعلومات الجغرافية ورسم الخرائط والمخططات، تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في الهندسة المدنية، مشروع فصلي.




أساليب الإنشاء





طرق اختيار الآليات الثقيلة على أساس العوامل التكنولوجية والاقتصادية لإزاحة الأتربة ونقلها ودكها وتكسير الصخور ورفعها ونقلها. آليات الرفع والمضخات والكمبريسرات بكافة أنواعها، تقدير العوامل المؤثرة على الإنتاجية، تقدير تكلفة الإنشاء لاختيار الأفضل اقتصادياً، تحليل اقتصادي لتكلفة امتلاك الآليات وتشغيلها، تصميم الطوبار، ومقدمة لأساليب التخطيط في أعمال البناء، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



تحليل الأنظمة الهندسية




صياغة و نمذجة مسائل في مجال الهندسة المدنية، البرمجة الخطية و المتكاملة، نماذج النقل و المرور، نماذج شبكات التدفق، أمثلة النظم و تقييم النظم، مشروع فصلي.



‌ب) الهندسة الجيوتقنية 

الهندسة الجيوتقنية 2 




مراجعة لاستطلاع الموقع وتصنيف التربة للطرق، الانهيارات في التربة واستقرار المنحدرات، مرور المياه في التربة، النخر والتربة المتمددة وطرق تثبيت التربة، العبارات المدفونة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



المنشآت الساندة للتربة





مقدمة، مراجعة للمبادئ الأساسية ومقاومة القص، نظرية الضغط الجانبي للتربة، تأثير الأحمال الديناميكية على الجدران الساندة مثل الهزات الأرضية وتأثير عمليات الدمك، تصميم الجدران الساندة، الخوازيق اللوحية، التربة المسلحة، الحفريات المدعمة، الحفريات المربوطة في التربة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




هندسة الأساسات 2





تحليل وتصميم الأساسات السطحية والعميقة، استطلاع الموقع، الجدران الساندة، تقوية التربة، قوة تحمل التربة، هوط القواعد، التصميم الزلزال، أساسات الأوتاد، العوامل المعتبرة في تصميم الأساسات، تطبيقات على الحاسوب.




تقوية التربة واستقرار المنحدرات





مقدمة الى طرق تقوية التربة، الدمك الديناميكي والاستبدال، التحميل المسبق وتصريف الماء رأسيا، الحقن، تسليح التربة، الأوتاد و الغروز، تقديم حلول عملية لمشاكل تواجه الصناعة،. نظرة عامة على طرق استقرار المنحدرات، استقرار جوانب الحفريات و القطوع المفتوحة، استقرار المنحدرات تحت تأثير الزلازل، تحسين استقرار المنحدرات، تطبيقات على الحاسوب، المنحدرات المسلحة. مشروع فصلي.



‌ج)الإنشاءات


التحليل الإنشائي باستخدام المصفوفات





مراجعة مبادئ الجبر الخطي، المبادئ الأساسية لتحليل المنشآت شاملاً: العلاقات الاستاتيكية والكينماتيكية ومكونات المواد. الطريقة العامة للقوة باستعمال المصفوفات، طريقة القوة الرسمية. طريقة الإزاحة الرسمية، طريقة الجساءة المباشرة، ازدواج القوة والإزاحة. تطبيقات خاصة على تحليل المنشآت باستعمال طريقة الجساءة المباشرة شاملاً: الحدود المختلطة، النهايات الصلبة وتطبيقات أخرى.المنشآت الفراغية (هياكل و جمالونات)، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



التحليل الإنشائي المتقدم




إسهاب في دراسة طرق القوة لتحليل المنشآت شاملاً: طريقة العمود المماثل والمركز المرن. تطبيقات متقدمة على تحليل المنشآت باستعمال طريقة توزيع العزوم شاملاً: العناصر متغيرة المقطع، الطرق الخاصة. التحليل التقريبي للمنشآت شاملاً: الإطارات المستوية والفراغية متعددة الطوابق، مقدمة في استعمال الحاسوب لتحليل المنشآت، خطوط التأثير للمنشآت المستوية غير المقررة استاتيكيا، مقدمة في التصرف اللاخطي للإنشاءات، التحليل الحدي للمنشآت، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



العناصر المحددة للتحليل الإنشائي





الطرق العامة لاشتقاق معادلات العناصر المحددة: طريقة الطاقة الكامنة الكلية وقواعد الطاقة الكامنة الدنيا، طريقة كالركين، أسس طريقة العناصر المحددة: طريقة رتز العامة، طريقة رتز ذات القطع، طريقة دالة الإزاحة المفترضة، اشتقاق العناصر ذات البعد الواحد: عنصر الجمالونات، عنصر الجيزان، عنصر الإطارات. أنواع الدوال ومثلث باسكال. اشتقاق العناصر ذات البعدين: عناصر الإجهاد وعناصر الانفعال، تطبيقات عليها باستخدام عناصر خطية ذات أشكال مثلثة ومستطيلة، فكرة تساوي الوصف، عناصر ذات مستوى عال. التكامل العددي بطريقة غاس، محاور المساحة، اشتقاق عناصر متماثلة المحور، اشتقاق عناصر الألواح تحت تأثير الانحناء، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



ديناميكا الانشاءات




المنظومات الخطية أحادية درجة الحرية: المعادلات التفاضلية للحركة، الاهتزازات الحرة للمنظومات المخمدة و غير المخمدة، الاستجابة القسرية تحت تأثير أنواع مختلفة من القوى. المنظومات الخطية متعددة درجة الحرية: المعادلات التفاضلية للحركة، استخدام المصفوفات، الاستجابة الحرة للمنظومات غير المخمدة، القيم ال>اتية ،الترددات و الأشكال الطبيعية، الاستجابة القسرية، التحليل النمطي.

مقدمة الى التحليل الزلزالي و تحليل الأطياف. مشروع فصلي.




الإنشاءات الفولاذية 2





الوصلات الصلبة وشبه الصلبة، وصلات التراكب في الأعمدة والجيزان، طريقة معامل مقاومة حمل التصميم، الجيزان المصنعة، التكاتيف، مقاومة المقاطع المغلقة والمفتوحة لعزم اللي. الإنشاء المركب: تأثير العزم، نتوءات مقاومة القص، التصميم اللاخطي للهياكل المستطيلة وذات العناصر المائلة، تصميم المنشآت الفولاذية متعددة الطوابق، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




الخرسانة المسلحة 3




التحليل الإنشائي للطوابق المتعددة، حمل الرياح، التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل، كود الأحمال والقوى الأردني، تصميم جدران القص، الجدران الساندة، خزانات المياه، الأعمدة المعرضة لعزوم على محورين، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



الخرسانة مسبقة الإجهاد 





مقدمة حول الخرسانة المسبقة الإجهاد أنواعها وأساسياتها، خواص وأنواع الخرسانة والحديد المستعمل في الإجهاد، تحليل الجيزان بطريقة الإجهاد المرن، تحليل الجيزان بطريقة الحد الأقصى، تصميم الجيزان بطريقة الحد الأقصى، ضبط التشققات الناتجة من الانحناء، الخسارة في قوى الإجهاد، الجيزان المركبة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة



هندسة الجســور





أنواع الجسور، المواصفات المستخدمة في تصميم الجسور، الأحمال، توزيع الأحمال، توزيع الأحمال المحورية على البلاطات الخرسانية، التفاصيل الإنشائية للجسور، تصميم الجسور من نوع البلاطات الخرسانية، تصميم الجسور من نوع الجائز الرئيسي مع البلاطات، تصميم الجسور المركبة، خط التأثير للجسور المستمرة، تصميم الجسور المستمرة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



‌د) الطرق و المواصلات



هندسة السكك الحديدية والمطارات





هندسة المطارات: دراسة تعيين مواقع المطارات ومتطلباتها، تصميم المدارج وتوجيهها، أطوالها، ومقاطعها، وتصميم بناية المطار ومتطلباتها، هندسة السكك الحديدية: المقاطع العرضية، التقاطعات، تصميم المنحنيات الأفقية والعمودية للسكك الحديدية. ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



المساحة المتقدمة




نظرية الأخطاء، مساحة المضلعات، أعمال التثليث، مساحة الأراضي، أنظمة الإحداثيات، التعيين الفلكي للاتجاه، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




مواد الطرق 





هندسة التربة لتصميم الطرق، مكونات التربة، مبادئ الصفات الهندسية للتربة، تصنيف التربة لاستخدامات الطرق، استخدام التربة لإنشاء الطرق، دك التربة، الفحوصات الخاصة للتربة لغرض تصميم الرصفة، و مشاكل تأثير التجمد على التربة.المواد الإسفيلتية، مصادر المواد الإسفلتية و استخداماتها، نوعية الإسفلت المستخدم بالطرق و صفاته، مكونات أنواع الإسفلت، الفحوصات الإسفلتية، الخلطة الإسفلتية الكونكريتية.



إدارة و صيانة الطرق 




مفهوم إدارة و صيانة الطرق و عناصرها، طرق قياس حالة الطرق، قياس حالة مستوى الرصفة، التراب و أنواعه في الرصفة المرنة و الرصفة الجاسئة، قياس حالة منشأ الرصفة و مقاومة الخشونة، التنبؤ بحالة الطريق، تأهيل الرصفات و استراتيجية التأهيل.



المساحة الجوية




مبادئ عامة عن التصوير الجوي، أنواع الصور الجوية، مبادئ القياس باستخدام الصور وأدوات التجسيم وتوجيه الصور وتعديلها إنتاج الخرائط العادية والمجسمة والرقمية من الصور الجوية، التثليث الجوي، تطبيقات المساحة الجوية في أعمال الهندسة المدنية، مشروع فصلي للمادة.



تخطيط المواصلات





أنواع التخطيط، نماذج المواصلات واستخدامات الأراضي، دراسات المواصلات، تجميع المعلومات، دراسات بداية ونهاية الرحلة، دراسات استخدامات الأراضي، دراسات الحجم المروري، الآثار البيئية للمواصلات، بناء نماذج المواصلات: تكوين الرحلات، توزيع الرحلات، اختيار 

مسارات الرحلات، تقييم بدائل المواصلات، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




هندسة المواصلات





أنظمة النقل، النقل داخل المدن، تصنيف وسائط النقل، خصائص مركبات النقل، خصائص وسائط النقل العام، خصائص مركبات النقل العام، استهلاك الطاقة والفعالية في النقل، تحليل ودراسة أنظمة النقل ( السعة الإنتاجية، الفعالية، نسبة الاستخدام). تصميم وتشغيل أنظمة النقل داخل المدن، وسائط النقل بين المدن ( البر، البحر ، الجو )، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



السلامة المرورية





أهمية السلامة على الطرق, تصنيف الحوادث المرورية, أسباب الحوادث المرورية, تقارير الحوادث, مخططات التصادم, برامج تطوير السلامة على الطرق, المتطلبات التصميمية لسلامة الطرق. مشروع فصلي.



‌ه) المياه و البيئة 


المائيات التطبيقية





تحليل الجريان غير المنضغط واللامتغير ( مع الزمن) في شبكات الأنابيب، طريقة النظرية الخطية، طريقة نيوتن رافسن، طريقة هاردي كروس. المضخات: ترتيبها، أداؤها واختيارها، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



هندسة الموارد المائية





المفهوم العام، مفاهيم هندسية واقتصادية أساسية، عمليات تخطيط مصادر المياه وتنميتها وإدارتها. أسس بلورة المشروع وتقديره وتقييمه. تقدير عدد السكان والاحتياجات المائية. طرق المحافظة على مصادر المياه ، تحليلها ومفاضلتها. دور الاعتبارات البيئية والمداخلات بين الأرض والماء، طرق تجنب الآثار السلبية على البيئة. طرق التنمية الإقليمية، المشاريع وحيدة الهدف ومتعددة الأهداف، تحليل مالي وتحليل اقتصادي، المخاطرة والشك، نماذج رياضية لتنمية المصادر المائية، الاستخدام الأمثل، ردود الفعل البيئية والاجتماعية، النواحي القانونية، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



المنشآت المائية




عناصر المنشآت المائية، منشآت عبور، فتحات الري، الجسور ذات العقود، العبارات، السحارات والبدالات، منشآت تحكم، سدود، سدود تثاقلية، سدود مقوسة، سدود مجوفة، سدود ذات الدعامات، سدود ترابية وركامية. الاساسات، حقن الاساسات، النفاذية ، التسرب، أسباب الانهيار، متطلبات السلامة، التغلغل، قوى الرفع، النخر الخلفي، القناطر، المفيض. منشآت قياس، البوابات، الشبكات وأجهزة ميكانيكية أخرى. منشآت الموانئ والمنشآت البحرية، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة



هندسة الري والصرف





الري: اقتصادياته، مصادر واقتصاديات مياه الري، تصميم الخزانات، حفر الآبار وتنميتها وإيراداتها، نقل المياه، تخطيط اقنية الري والصرف، تبطين القنوات وتصميمها، العلاقة بين التربة والماء، دورات الري وأنظمة الري، منشآت الري وأنواعها ووظائفها، أنظمة الصرف وطرق التخلص من مياه الصرف، إعادة استخدام مياه الصرف، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



هندسة الســدود



الاعتبارات البيئية، نوعية المياه، الدراسات الهيدرولوجية، الدراسات الطبوغرافية، اختبار نوع وموقع السد بناء على الاعتبارات الطبيعية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية، مصادر المعلومات، دراسة التربة، دراسة الصخور، الدراسات الجيوفيزيائية، الاختبارات المخبرية الميدانية، اعتماد نموذج لنوع السدود وإجراءات الدراسات التفصيلية، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




هيدرولوجية المياه الجوفية





عناصر الدورة الهيدرولوجية، الطبقات الحاملة والمنفذة للمياه، الأحواض الجوفية، الخواص الفيزيائية للطبقات المائية، المبادئ الأساسية لحركة المياه الجوفية، آبار المياه، هيدرولوجية الآبار الجوفية، التغذية الاصطناعية للمياه الجوفية. مقدمة في حركة ونقل الملوثات في المياه الجوفية، بعض التطبيقات المختارة على الحاسوب، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.



تصميم شبكات ومحطات المياه والمجاري





فترة التصميم وتعداد السكان والتنبؤ به وكميات المياه والمياه العادمة. مبادئ تصميم شبكات توزيع المياه وهيدروليكيتها. تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي، مع تصميم شبكة توزيع مياه وشبكة صرف صحي لمدينة في الأردن. مبادئ تصميم وحدات التنقية المختلفة 

في عمليات تنقية مياه الشرب ومعالجة المياه العادمة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة.




تحلية المياه





مصادر المياه وكمياتها، أنواع المياه ومواصفاتها، الطرق المختلفة للتحلية والحسابات الاقتصادية، طريقة التجزئة، طريقة التجلد، طريقة إزالة الفلزات، الطريقة الكهربائية، طريقة التناضح العكسي، إعادة استخدام المياه العادمة، ويتضمن تقديم مشروع فصلي لهذه المادة

.


تقييم الأثر البيئي





عملية تقييم الخطر البيئي، طرق الرقابة البيئية ومن ضمنها طرقة iso14000 وتأثيرها على عملية الرقابة البيئية، المتطلبات القانونية المتعلقة بالتقييم البيئي وتحديد الأثر، استراجيات تقليل النفايات ومنع التلوث.

المادة تتضمن مشروع فصلي يتضمن الرقابة البيئية على بعض المرافق.


هندسة البيئة




تعريف في هندسة البيئة، الأنظمة البيئية. الماء: مصادر وأنواع تلوث المياه وطرق معالجتها والتحكم بها. الهواء: أساسيات فيزيائية وكيميائية، معايير ملوثات الهواء وتأثيرها، مصادر الملوثات الثابتة والمتحركة وطرق التحكم بها. النفايات الصلبة: تعريفها ومصادرها وأخطارها البيئية وطرق معالجتها والتحكم بها. الضجيج: مصادره وتأثيره البيئي ومعاييره وطرق التحكم به، المبيدات: أنواعها وأثارها البيئية والطرق البيئية البديلة.



و- المواد التي تطرح للأقسام الأخرى

مبادئ الميكانيك الهندسي





أنظمة القوى ،الاتزان،الإنشاءات (الجمالونات والهياكل)، القوى الموزعة (مركز الثقل ومركز المساحة)، الجيزان (قوة القص وعزم الانحناء)، عزم القصور الذاتي ، الإجهاد والانفعال ،دراسة حركة الجسيم المستوية والمنحنية بانواعها ،الشغل والطاقة .




ميكانيكا الإنشاء والإنشاءات التحليلية للعمارة 




أنظمة القوى ، الاتزان، النظم الإنشائية،العناصر الإنشائية وموادها، الإنشاءات ( الجمالونات والهياكل )، الجمالونات وطرق تحليلها، القوى الموزعة 

(مركز الثقل ومركز المساحة)، الجيزان، رسومات عزم الإنحناء والقص، الهياكل المقررة وتحليلها استاتيكياً، الإنشاءات غير المقررة: مزاياها 

و درجة تقريرها.




إنشاءات خرسانية ومعدنية للعمارة





خواص الخرسانة والفولاذ، استخدام الكود الأردني لحساب الأحمال القصوى، التصميم بطريقة الحد الأقصى، المقاطع المفردة ومزدوجة التسليح، الأشكال المستطيلة ومقاطع t( عزم الانحناء، القص)، خصائص الحديد الإنشائي، معامل الآمان والاجهادات المسموح بها، تصميم العناصر المشدودة والمضغوطة، تصميم الجيزان المعدنية، تصميم الأعمدة المعدنية.


----------



## MaX DiVeL (5 سبتمبر 2009)

تم تعديل المساقات لسبب في الخطأ

ومسحت الارقام 

اسف الخطأ


----------



## نزار209919 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا خريج معهد مساحة واريد ان اتعلم التصميم الهندسى المدنى للعمارات ماهى الخطوات المطلوبة والدورات الازمة لذلك وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور مهندس علاء علي المجهود الوفير والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نزار209919 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله انا خريج معهد مساحة واريد ان اتعلم التصميم الهندسى المدنى للعمارات ماهى الخطوات المطلوبة والدورات الازمة لذلك وشكرا


 

اخي العزيز الموضوع في غاية السهولة ماعليك سوي ان تتعليم مبادئ التصميم الاساساية ويمكنك الحصول عليها من صفحات منتدانا العظيم وبعد فهم عملية التصميم المبدئية يمكنك الدخول لتعلم البرامج المطلوبة وتبداها بالتدريج حسب غاياتك فلابدمن ان تعرف وتجيد برنامج او اكثر للتحليل الانشائي وسوف تجد هذه المشاركة مجالا للمقارنة بين كل البرامج

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا​


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع مهم جدا وحيوي ومن وجهة نظري البرامج الانشائية لاغني عنها للمهندس المدني المعاصر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 سبتمبر 2009)

اسال الله العزيز ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يهدينا الي مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م . أبو بكر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

نسيت أخي برنامج Prokon و هو برنامج بسيط و سهل التداول و يساعد في تصميم القطاعات البسيطة و هو بديل لآلة حسابة رائعة بيد المهندس اللإنشائي كما يتمتع بخاصية تخريج نوتة حسابية مميزة و سهلة القراءة .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 سبتمبر 2009)

لدى سؤال
لاشك فى أن برنامج الايتابس له شهرة واسعة فى مجال الأبنية العالية والكل يثق فى نتائجه ومعظم الأبراج الخرسانية المبنية بدولة الامارات مصممة بهذا البرنامج الأكثر من رائع
ولكن هل برنامج الروبوت له نفس هذه الثقة مثل برنامج الأيتابس بمعنى لو لدينا مثلا بناء من 40 طابق هل يمكن تصميم جميع عناصره ببرنامج الروبوت أم أنه يفضل الأيتابس فى هذه الحالة
مع خالص تقديرى وشكرى لكل أسرة المنتدى


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم إخواني على الموضوع المهم
وكمان الله يعطيك العافية MaX DiVeL عالمعلومات الجميلة
بس ممكن سؤال: بصراحة أنا مازالت طالبة وما بأتقن ولا واحد من البرامج يلي حضرتكم ذكرتوها
فبرأيكم أي هذه البرامج حاليا تفيدني 
كمان سؤال: بالعنوان حضرتك ذكرت برامج التحليل الإنشائي فمعناها يوجد أنواع أخرى من البرامج الهندسية
ممكن أعرف بعضها ويلي بتخص الهندسة المدنية؟؟
ومشكورين جدا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

التصميم والتحليل الانشائي للخرسانه والحديد استيل جملونات 
الاشهر
ستاد برو ساب بروكن 
هناك برامج صغيره تحليل فقط وتصميم فقط كتيييييره 
شيتات اكسل للتصميم والتحليل مثل المهندسين والشركات وشيتات الكود البريطاني
براج للماء او الهايدروليك
ايبانت وتر كاد وبالرجوع لموقع عصام عبد الماجد بروف تحصل الكثير مما لم اجده وربما لن 
طرق 
برامج شل وكين لير وغيرها مما لا اعرف كيف يستخدم
ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد كين لاير وسدرا


----------



## welly76 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ... وين ناس CSC orion ...Csc s-concrete >>>csc p-concrete>>> st4cad>>> tekla Xsteel >>>> Adabt group>>>> Risa Group>>> plaxis>>>> Ansys>>> Vaxis>>> كلها برامج جميلة اليست مهمة للمهندس المدني


----------



## welly76 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

CSC fastrak >>> ولا ايش رايكم شباب؟


----------



## momena k (6 سبتمبر 2009)

خلال المرحلة الاولى من الدراسة من الضروري اتقان autocad &office 
لاحقا يأتي التعامل مع برامج التحليل الانشائي etabs,sap,safe
و برامج التحليل الانشائي هي برامج تقوم بحساب القوى المؤثرة على عناصر المنشأة وتصرف المنشآت تحت تأثير هذه القوى و تقوم بتصميم العناصر أيضا
البرامج الأخرى التي يستفيد منها المهندس ك autocad للرسم 
برامج لحساب الكميات و انشاء الجداول الزمنية للمشاريع primavera


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة ونرجو من اخواننا الاعضاء اعطائنا نبذة عن اي برنامج يجيده وشكر مرة اخري


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## م.شامسطي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخي على هذه النبذه عن البرامج بس بدي اسئل الي عندو فكره في هذه البرامج انو اي هذه البرامج يقوم بالتحليل والتصميم في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟ وشكرااا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

م.شامسطي قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذه النبذه عن البرامج بس بدي اسئل الي عندو فكره في هذه البرامج انو اي هذه البرامج يقوم بالتحليل والتصميم في نفس الوقت ؟؟؟ وشكرااا


 

معظم هذه البرامج تقوم بعملية التحليل والتصميم معا ولكني ارشح لك اقواهم وهو برنامج الروبوت حيث يقوم بالتحليل والتصميم واخراج نوتة حسابية واخراج لوح ايضا...


----------



## تمارا (بنت الاردن) (10 سبتمبر 2009)

المضوع كثير حلو ورائع وانا استفدت منه كثير لأني طالبة هندسة مدنية سنة اولى 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 سبتمبر 2009)

في انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاله النجار (13 سبتمبر 2009)

طيب وبرنامج revit stru
محدش اتكلم عنه ده حلو البرنامج ده وهمه يعنى؟؟وبيتكلم عن ايه اصلا؟؟

وبرنامج بروكن ده معلش برضو اول مره اسمع عنه من المهندس ابوبكر معلش حد يفهمنى ده بتاع ايه؟؟

وبرنامج tekla من رايي مهم جدا لمهندس المنشأت المعدنيه ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## HCIVILENG (13 سبتمبر 2009)

برنامج atir-strap هو برنامج تحليل وتصميم واخراج بيانات ورسومات ويعتبر من اقوى البرامج المطروحه في سوق العمل الهندسي..


----------



## zereen (13 سبتمبر 2009)

هذي برامج كثيرة 
بس ياريتكم تنصحوني باي واحد احسن برنامج 
ينوب عن كل البرامج المذكورة 
جزاكم الله الخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة والمشاركات الرائعة بحق


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (20 سبتمبر 2009)

والله بصراحة انا بشتغل حاليا ايتابس و ستاد ....البيتوني ممتاز جدا في عمليات التصميم و التحليل للمقاطع البيتونية و البلاطات ............أما الستاد فأنا أتقف معكم فهوي متفوق جدا في تخصص المعدن و عمليات التصميم .....أما باقي البرامج فلا زلت أتعلم عليها رويدا رويدا....ومشكورين الموضوع رائع ما قصرتوا ...


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## مهندس_باسم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وفادكم الله جميعا مع تحيات المهندس باسم


----------



## مهندس_باسم (27 سبتمبر 2009)

عندى سؤال وارجو منكم افادتى 
ماهى الخطوات الاساسية لكى اتعلم رسم الخرائط على اوتو كاد؟
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## ENG.DUBAI (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بالتأكيد البرامج الهندسية مهمة جداً خاصة بعد التطور الكبير الذي دخل على الدراسة الهندسية من أجل التحليل الزلزالي والذي أصبح من الصعب جداً القيام به بدون مساعدة البرامج الهندسية للحصول على نتائج دقيقة ولكن يبقى حس المهندس وخبرته هي الأساس من أجل كشف الأخطاء التي من الممكن حدوثها نتيجة الإدخالات الخاطئة أو بعض الهفوات ببرمجة هذه البرامج


----------



## محمودشمس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي الافادة والمعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## محمودشمس (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## زيادطارق (30 أكتوبر 2009)

حبذا لو يتم عمل جدول بمحاسن ومساوي كل برنامج لتعم الاستفادة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :*​ 



*

​*


​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
”سيأتي على الناس سنوات خدّعات، يُصَدق فيها الكاذب ويُكذَّب فيها الصادق، ويُؤتمن فيها الخائن ويُخوَّن فيها الأمين، وينطق فيها الرويبضة”، 

قيل وما الرويبضة يا رسول الله ؟ .. قال: “الرجل التافه يتكلم في أمر العامة”​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني قريبا جدا مع steel*


مع برنامج tekla structures v 15


مهندس/ أيمن قنديل
​


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## yellow_sea (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*مجموعة ساب,إيتابس,سيف,تكلا تغنيك عن البقية*

كثيرة جدا برامج التحليل والتصميم الإنشائي وإليكم وجهة نظري المتواضعة:
تصميم بلاطات وجسور وأعمدة وقواعد برنامج السيف هو الأميز
مباني خرسانية عالية برنامج إيتابس هو الأفضل بلا منازع
إنشاءات معدنية برنامجي تكلا وإستاد برو هما الأفضل
برغم بروز الروبوت الإنشائي حديثا إلا أن منتجوه عابهم غياب الأمثلة التطبيقية المصاحبة للبرنامج وإفتقار ملف المساعدة لأي معلومة مفيدة لدراسة البرنامج لذا لا أتوقع تحول أي من المكاتب الهندسية للروبوت بشكله الحالي مع أنه يتفوق علي جميع البرامج الإنشائية الأخري في تكامله بين سهولة إدخال البيانات والتحليل والتصميم وإخرج لوحات رائعة.
برنامج الإستاد يعيبه تعقيد تصميم البلاطات والقواعد وهو متواضع جدا في تصميم الكمرات والأعمدة الخرسانية مع أنه ينتج مذكرات حسابية جذابة ومفصلة


----------



## المهندس الحارثي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر لك على المعلومة الرائعة
*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

انتظرني قريبا جدا في كل جديد


----------



## حمزهههههه (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*






​


----------



## bader acad (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## mdsayed (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*أحب أن أوضح بعض الأمور*

أخي المهندس أيمن شكرا لك على طرح هذا الموضوع 
ولكن أحب أن أبدي رأيي في هذا الموضوع 
أولا :لابد أن نوضح الفرق بين المهندس المدني والمهندس الإنشائي (مهندس تصميم ) فالمهندس المدني مهندس الموقع برأيي لا يحتاج إلا تعلم الإكسل والبريمافيرا فقط لكي تعينه على عمله 
والمهندس الإنشائي كافي جدا تعلم الإيتابس والسيف والبروكون والتيكلا والأدابت وبعض ملفات الإكسل التصميمة كل مهندس على حسب الوظيفة والقسم الذي أحب أن يستمر فيه ويعمل به .
وهنا تعلم البرنامج لا أحب أن يكون المهندس مجرد أداه يتعلم البرنامج لكي يدخل البيانات ويخرج التصميم فقط ولكني أريده أن يتعامل مع البرنامج بصورة إحترافية وحس هندسي وأن يفهم ما يدخله للبرنامج ويحس بالمخرجات 
ثانيا : كثرة البرامج الذي يتعلمها المهندس الإنشائي ليس لها فائدة .


----------



## ورد النيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## ahmad84tiger (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بدي معلومات عن BeamD وSTRAP وRCD


----------



## hanyabdalmaksod (23 ديسمبر 2009)

هل المصمم يكفيه برنامج واحد لينجز عمله وشكرا


----------



## المساعد 1 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## massalma (10 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويا ريت يا اخي الكريم لو تجمعوا لنا هاذي البرامج في سيرفر معين للتحميل ومشكوررررررين


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## TAREK AMIN 1972 (21 يناير 2010)

I'm working in steel structure desing.
we are using CSC products like Fastrak Portal Frame Design which is very effecient in portal frame designing, also we are using Fastrak building desisigner for multi storey buildings(beam and column).
both of the two softwares are very efficient and they are producing calculation sheets
Also we are using TEDDS.
We are using a product from Acecad in UK called Strucad for steel structure detailing which is very efficient as well.
just i have a question, is this tekla structure for shop drawing or for something else?
is it the Xsteel?
Regards to all.
Tarek
.I'm Egyptian structural engineer working in Ireland


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المطيري (25 يناير 2010)

*مهندس المطيري يحييكم*

مشكور اخوي م.ايمن على الجهد الطيب وخير الكلام ماقل ودل


----------



## ahn_1981 (25 يناير 2010)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> السلام عليكم وحمة الله
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم اليوم نبذة عن برامج التحليل الانشائي المطلوب من المهندس المدني الالمام بها او حتي اخذ فكرة عنها
> 
> ...




يا سلااااااااااااااااااااااام لو تثبت لنا البرامج دي علي المنتدي


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

نرجو التواصل مع الاعضاء


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

شكراً لك يااخي م.ايمن على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

تعتبر الاجهزه المختبرية الخاصة بفحص المواد الانشائية في القسم المدني اهم موضوع يجب التطرق اليه شاكر تعاونكم معي


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

يعتبر جهاز Ultrasonic Concrete Tester ( جهاز فحص بالموجات الفوق الصوتية ) من الاجهزة المهمة في فحص مادة الكونكريت ويعتبر هذا الفحص من الفحوص الغير اتلافية


----------



## المهندس المتابع (1 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## عبد الوارث (2 فبراير 2010)

التجربة العملية افضل لمعرفة مميزات البرامج وشكرا على الشرح


----------



## فارس حسن (2 فبراير 2010)

Thanks


----------



## ابو_عصام (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mrtaha (3 فبراير 2010)

إخواني انا افضل تعامل مع برامج شركة autodesk


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (4 فبراير 2010)

* اسال الله العزيز ان ينفعنا بما علمنا وان يهدينا الي مايحبه ويرضاه*​
_مشكور أخي الغالي --بارك الله فيك_


----------



## سارية عثمان (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي لكريم ،كل البرامج المذكورة مجربة ولها سمعة طيبة في محيطنا ،ولكن ماذا عن برامج اخري مثل ايديكاد؟


----------



## م/عصام الوزير (6 فبراير 2010)

*برامج تصميم العناصر الانشائية بواسطة برنامج Excel*

ارفع لكم بعض الملفات الهامه
يتم فك الضغط والاستمتاع بالبرامج


----------



## nemnem88 (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم انا بشتغل ساب وسيف بس وفى رائ ان السيف سهل وافضل فى المسطحات والاشغال ال2d


----------



## علي احمد محمد (13 فبراير 2010)

thank you for all information for all programmes ,bless you


----------



## zazy1 (13 فبراير 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (13 فبراير 2010)

لو تكرم المشرفون بوضع باب ثابت للبرامج الهندسية الإنشائية موجود فيها التحميل مع الكراك ولكل البرامج......


----------



## عبدالله مرسى (20 مارس 2010)

*مشكور اخي علي مشاركاتك الفعالة ومعلوماتك القيمة ارجو من الاعضاء متابعة الحوار والمناقشة*​


----------



## عبدالله مرسى (20 مارس 2010)

اتا عايز برنامج autodesk concrete structure building


----------



## oco22 (20 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

الله يباركلك


----------



## oco22 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أنا مهندس مدني خريج 2008 
منذ تخرجي وانا أعمل كمهندس موقع بمشاريع مياه وصرف 
اريد الآن تعلم التصميم والعمل به 
أولا اريد معرفه رأيكم هل ابدأ هذه الخطوه الآن أم لا 
وأريد معرفه كيفية البدايه لاحتراف التصميم هل التعلم أولا ثم العمل في أحد المكاتب أم ابدأ العمل في أحد المكاتب ومن ثم ابدأ في اكتساب الخبرات والمهارات
رجاء الاجابه 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أواب (5 أبريل 2010)

دمشقي للعضم قال:


> لو تكرم المشرفون بوضع باب ثابت للبرامج الهندسية الإنشائية موجود فيها التحميل مع الكراك ولكل البرامج......



مهندس التصميم لا يرضى بسرقة أعماله , فهل يرضى بتكريك (سرقة ) شركات البرامج ! !
وكلهم مهندسون (مهندس برمجه \مدني)
الرجاء الاجابه


----------



## سلام المدني (5 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا استاذ ايمن موضوعاتك رائعة وغنية بكل معنى الكلمة


----------



## مهندسة دمشقية (5 أبريل 2010)

برأيك حضرة المهندس أيمن قنديل هل من الضروري ان يتقن المهندس جميع البرامج التي ذكرت ام يكتفي ببعضها 
بصراحة انا اجيد العمل على 
etabs-sap-safe
و اعمل على تعلم برنامج الربوت 
و كذلك عندي استفسار مهم 
هل يغطي برنامج الربوت عمل البرامج الثلاث التي ذكرت سابقا ولا سيما في مجال تصميم الابنية و ما هي النسنخة الافضل منه لاننا نعاني دوما من عمل النسخة لفترة محدودة 
و ما هو موقع الستاد بين البرامج السابقة 
هل أتعلمه أم البرامج التي ذكرت سابقا تغطي عمله 
و جزاك الله كل خير 
بانتظار الرد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## محمودشمس (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## eng.veyan (19 أبريل 2010)

thanks but there is no link ,...how i can open it???help


----------



## هشام ابوشوك (19 أبريل 2010)

fhvبارك الله فيك يا دكتور ايمن واطلب من الادارة التثبيت ودعم هذا الباب ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (21 أبريل 2010)

*انتظروني في الجديد*​


----------



## محمود ابو شاكر (26 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ ايمن المحترم ...تحية طيبة والسلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا للمعلومات القيمة التي اوضحتها لنا ، واود الطلب من جانبكم بتزويدوي معلومات عن كيفية تحليل اي منشا حديدي من الواقع وكيفية تعريفه بوضع الاحمال واختيار المساند بصورة صحيحة (خصوصا المساند حيث لم استطع فهم كيفية تحديد متى استخدم:
Fixed , pinned or Fixed but ,...etc ) 
اثناء تعرف المنشا ون ثم ادخال المعلومات في برنامج ال ستاد برو 
ارجو ان امكن تزويدي بهذه المعلومات (وصف المنشا من الواقع المطلوب تصميمه وتعرفه بوصف القوى والمساند) وساكون شاكرا جدا لك.

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (28 أبريل 2010)

شكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## محيط الهندسة (29 أبريل 2010)

الأستاذ أيمن المحترم 
أشكرك وأشكر كل من قام على هذا الملتقى بدعم الفنيين والمهندسين بالمعلومات الهندسية وهذا كرم بحد ذاته وفي ميزان حسناتكم بإذن الله
والتبادل مطلوب بين المهندسين حتى يستفيدوا من بعض

سيدي الكريم أنا مشترك جديد وحاولت أن أضع موضوع ولكن بدون فائدة لأن هذه ألمشاركات الأولى لي

فأرجوا من جانبكم الكريم أو من لديه معلومات عن ملوثات التربة وطرق علاجها

يعني 

المهندس قبل لا يبني يحتاج فحص تربه حتى لا يواجه مشاكل مستقبلا

فما هي ملوثات التربة بصفة عامة التي يواجهها المهندسون وما هي طرق علاجها 

أرجو إفادتي لان عندي تسليم التقرير يوم السبت تاريخ 1/5/2010

والشكر موصول للجميع

ووفقكم الله فيما يحبه ويرضاه

أخوكم الرونـق


ملاحظة : أرجو ممكن يمدني بالمعلومات إرسال نسخة من الرد على الرسائل الخاصة حتى لا أضيع الموضوع 


تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## boushy (21 مايو 2010)

thanks u very much eng ayman for ur all efforts


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (20 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## saalaam (27 يوليو 2010)

thanks alot ya Mr. engineer Ayman.....
actually we do appreciate what you do...may allah bless you and reward you.

we need one of your great courses in SAP...cuase your way is the best..
thanks again.


----------



## eng_maged (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاااااكم الله خيرا
انا لسه مش غارف


----------



## أحمد جوده السيد (1 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
واسال اين احمل هذه البرامج


----------



## saalaam (7 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا 

صراحة يا بش مهندس انت تقوم بعمل غير عادي

وبعد أجيال ستصبح دروسك هذه هي مراجعهم 

جزاك الله الف الف خير وجعلها في ميزان أعمالك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراا*​


----------



## ياسر التهامى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا يا منصورى يا منصور بإذن الله


----------



## جان جان (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد احمد عافيه (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

saalaam قال:


> thanks alot ya mr. Engineer ayman.....
> Actually we do appreciate what you do...may allah bless you and reward you.
> 
> We need one of your great courses in sap...cuase your way is the best..
> Thanks again.





saalaam قال:


> اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا
> 
> صراحة يا بش مهندس انت تقوم بعمل غير عادي
> 
> ...





ياسر التهامى قال:


> بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا يا منصورى يا منصور بإذن الله





جان جان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور





م.محمد احمد عافيه قال:


> بارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندسنا الرائع أيمن قنديل أشكرك على كل تلك المجهودات القيمة التى تقدمها لنا جميعا
وأسمح لى أن أضيف ذلك الرابط بالمنتدى بخصوص موضوع مناقشة حول برنامج الروبوت وبعض البرامج الأخرى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217927.html
شكرا جزيلا لك متمنيا لك دوام النجاح والتقدم


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (30 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك م أيمن
نبذة مختصرة لكنها كافية وافية
جزاك الله بخير ما يجزي به


----------



## ايمن نور (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين يامهندسينا الاعزاء ومزيدا من التميز والعلم المهني العالي .


----------



## ماجد الحربى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

كيف السبيل الي هذه البرامج .......................


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Elbirry (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الفاضل م/أيمن برجاء الإفاده عن امكانية الحصول عاى برامج robot & revit كنسخه للعمل بها او التدرب عليها........حاولت كثيرا من خلال موقع autodesk ولكن كلما بدأ التحميل خرج منه على انه يوجد errors ...برجاء الإفاده ولكم خالص التحيه........م/أحمد البري


----------



## فتحي سرور (22 أكتوبر 2010)

سعطيك تاعافية ومزيد من الشكر على جهودك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ايمن نور قال:


> مشكورين يامهندسينا الاعزاء ومزيدا من التميز والعلم المهني العالي .





eng.karim ragab قال:


> بارك الله فيك م أيمن
> نبذة مختصرة لكنها كافية وافية
> جزاك الله بخير ما يجزي به





eng.ahmed elbirry قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخ الفاضل م/أيمن برجاء الإفاده عن امكانية الحصول عاى برامج robot & revit كنسخه للعمل بها او التدرب عليها........حاولت كثيرا من خلال موقع autodesk ولكن كلما بدأ التحميل خرج منه على انه يوجد errors ...برجاء الإفاده ولكم خالص التحيه........م/أحمد البري





فتحي سرور قال:


> سعطيك تاعافية ومزيد من الشكر على جهودك





saalaam قال:


> thanks alot ya mr. Engineer ayman.....
> Actually we do appreciate what you do...may allah bless you and reward you.
> 
> We need one of your great courses in sap...cuase your way is the best..
> Thanks again.





saalaam قال:


> اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا
> 
> صراحة يا بش مهندس انت تقوم بعمل غير عادي
> 
> ...





ياسر التهامى قال:


> بصراحة جزاك الله خيرا يا منصورى يا منصور بإذن الله





mecheil.edwar قال:


> مهندسنا الرائع أيمن قنديل أشكرك على كل تلك المجهودات القيمة التى تقدمها لنا جميعا
> وأسمح لى أن أضيف ذلك الرابط بالمنتدى بخصوص موضوع مناقشة حول برنامج الروبوت وبعض البرامج الأخرى
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t217927.html
> شكرا جزيلا لك متمنيا لك دوام النجاح والتقدم





_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## حاتم حسنى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا و لكن الاجمل ان تنهيه بارفاق البرامج للاستفاده الكامله و اخذ الثواب


----------



## علي77 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الغالي


----------



## safwan rahhal (13 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع جدا


----------



## hawkar1 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله


----------



## bboumediene (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## abo abdulla (27 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود مهندس محمد ابو الخير


----------



## izzeldin (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء,,,
ارجو من الاخوة من لديه برنامج safe (اي اصدار ) ان يرفعه للمنتدي
ولكم خالص شكري


----------



## ايمن حسين (1 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا مهندس ايمن 
والى مزيد من التوفيق والابداع


----------



## ابو فواد (1 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد بل ومتأكد أن برنامج الروبوت وكل برامج اوتوديسك لا منازع ولا منافس لها
برنامج الروبوت هو برنامج المستقبل للمهندس المدني...
ولكني لم اجرب بعد امكانيات البرنامج في التحليل الزلزالي والمباني العالية ولكنه رائع جداااا
حيث يجمع جميع اكواد التصميم
تصميم المنشئات الخرسانية والمعدنية بكفاءة عالية
جميع انواع الاحمال من ضمنها حمل التربة والماء والحرارة وغيرها
سهولة في ادخال البيانات والعتامل معها
امكانية عمل لوحات رسم وتصدير للوتوكاد
عمل حساب كميات 
تصميم بكفاءة عالية وليس كباقي البرامج التي تعطي مساحة الحديد المطلوب فقط بل يخرج لوحات وتفاصيل ومقاطع
والكثير من المميزات
لكني لا غني عن استخدام الساب والايتابس والاكسل والاوتوكاد والروبوت كشبكة واحد ومتكاملة ولكن الاعتماد 95% على الروبوت يغني تماما عن الباقي


----------



## asd_eng (5 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك م.ايمن وشكرا لمعلوماتك القيمة التي تغنينا بها واتمنى لك دوام الصحة والاستقرار لبلدك وبلدنا مصر واحب ان ابين لك من خلال عملي في شركة للتصاميم الهندسية لمشاريع متنوعة استخدمنا برنامج Staad بالتصميم بالاضافة الى برنامج ال SAFE التي كان لمحاضراتك الدور الكبير في تطوير معلوماتنا في مجال هذا البرنامج وبتنفيذ هذه المشاريع تبينت النتائج الايجابية لاستخدام هذين البرنامجين بالتصميم الانشائي للأبنية المتعددة الطوابق مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (5 فبراير 2011)

الله ينور يا هندسة ويزيدك علم


----------



## ST.ENG (5 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وفى امثالك


----------



## hussamjaweesh (7 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## shihab_testing (15 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على مجهودك ولكن نحتاج الى نبذة ولو مختصرة عن كل برنامج وطريقة الاستخدام


----------



## mfmmalh (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور جدا لكن طريقة استخدام هذه البرامج وكيفية التحمل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس يشق طريقه (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا اخي 
موضوع مميز مثلك وان شاء الله بتزيدنا معرفة دائما مما لديك


----------



## saadmuhsen (4 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## احمد البوهى (5 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا بشمهندس على الايضاح


----------



## esraa_yousri (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس/أيمن قنديل على هذه المعلومات 
بس انا ك مهندسه لسه متخرجه دفعه 2010 و مشروعى كان صحيه يعنى كل البرامج اللى اعرفها هى البرامج اللى تخص التصميم للمياه و الصرف "فقط" 
و انا مش عايزه اشتغل فحاجه صحى كهدف اساسى 
انا حابه اشتغل كإنشائى تصميم
فمحتاجه اعرف ايه بالظبط البرامج المحدده اللى مطلوبه منى بصفه رئيسيه 
و ابتدى ادور ازاى على شغل


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (11 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووور يا باشمهندس ايمن وبارك الله فيك .... علي تلك المعلومات القيمة الرائعة


----------



## ابو اسلام الحوراني (11 يوليو 2011)

انا عضو جديد وأود تعلم البرامج الهندسية وسأبدا بالايتابس هل البداية موفقه لا أدري سوف أعطيكم الأجابة بعد مدة


----------



## ST.ENG (11 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## علي الرفاعي (12 يوليو 2011)

الكثير منا الان يحلل فقط بالبرامج ويرجع للتصميم اليدوي فما هو افضل برنامج يجمع بين الاثنين وكيف يتم التصميم بالساب هل يحتوي الساب على تصميم كل العناصر الانشائية؟


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا م / ايمــــــــن وعلي الرغم اني مبتدئ في البرامج بس الصراحة دوراتك افادتني كثييييرا جدا جدا ... ولكن فضلت ان تكون بدايتي ان ابدأ ببرنامج السيف والساب وبعد كده الايتاب ... والله الموفق ... ورمضان كريم علينا وعليكم وكل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## sahar sayed (14 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا علي هذه المقدمه ارجو تحميل

autodesk robot structural analysis


----------



## محمد سلامة جابر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## elfares (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mustafa20099 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير​


----------



## عراق89 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد تقرير عن hydrometer analysis حيل محتاجه كليه الهندسه قسم المدني الماده التربه


----------



## SulaimanQaid (20 يناير 2012)

*عن etabs*

*يمكن القول بأن برنامج التحليل والتصميم الإنشائي etabs هو فخر البرامج الإنشائية، حيث يمكن التعديل بشكل سهل وسريع على الادخالات بحسب حاجة المستثمر، ولكنه يحتاج إلى أساس قوي في الهندسة الإنشائية.*​


----------



## moonamour2003 (26 فبراير 2012)

اللهم أعطه من علمك ماينفعه وينفع الغير مشكوووووور المهندس محمد السيسي


----------



## ياسمين رشيد (30 أبريل 2012)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررووووووووووووووووووون


----------



## salemdammona (7 مايو 2012)

اي مكان اتجول فيه في المنتدي اجد المهندس ايمن قنديل ... يعطي ويمدنا في خبراته ...فأسأل الله القدير ان يبارك لك في علمك ..اخوك المهندس سالم ...ليبيا مصراته


----------



## Eng.zeky (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## salemdammona (8 مايو 2012)

robot من فضلك مهندس ايمن دروس اوتوتوديسك روبوت على الميديا فاير والا اليوتيوب ... للمبتدئين وليس الاحتراف


----------



## محمد على هندسه (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي ماجد لفته (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## سرسم (9 مايو 2012)

مهم جدا


----------



## خيري الامين (18 مايو 2012)

اريد ما مدي ثاثير الحمال علي طبقات الرصف ---- لو يجد كتاب في هذا الامر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 يونيو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح


----------



## ADEL BAGHDADY (4 يونيو 2012)

نرجو من الاخ الذي عرض الاستطلاع امدادنا بنسخ شغالة مع الكراك لكل هذة البرامج وتكون الروابط مييا فاير او روابط شغالة وبارك الله فيك علي الافادة -ارجو الاهتمام لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اسعد عبادي محمد (30 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نميرة (22 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
شنو رأيكم ببرنامج الانسز؟ واي برنامج تحليل هوالافضل


----------



## mse64 (4 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## NOOR2006 (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور على المعلومات .لكن يبقى سؤال محير اي البرامج التي ذكرتها هي الافضل وما مدى دقته في الحسابات واستخداماته


----------



## Osmanspark (31 يناير 2015)

thanks all


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (24 مايو 2015)

طيب مهندس ايمن 
ارجو ان تصنف هذه البرامج من الافضل الى الاسوأ حسب رأيك انت


----------

